# Wago-Bibliothek



## Tiger30 (20 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen
kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Bibliothek<Building_HVAC_01.lib> von wago finden kann?
Ich habe im Wago Homepage gesucht leider bin ich nicht fundig geworden

danke für eue Mithilfe

mfg
T.


----------



## Controllfreak (20 Februar 2009)

http://www.wago.com/cps/rde/xchg/SID-53EFFEF9-8613D921/wago/style.xsl/deu-3888.htm


----------



## zotos (20 Februar 2009)

Bei mir ist die auf der CD Tools and Docs aus dem Starter Kit.

[edit]
zu langsam
[/edit]


----------



## gravieren (20 Februar 2009)

Hi



> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Bibliothek<Building_HVAC_01.lib> von wago finden kann?


 

Diese Bibliothek läuft NUR mit Wago-Hardware.


Willst du Portabel sein:  www.oscat.de   --> Kostenlos und MIT Quellcode.

(Codesys alle Hardware-Hersteller, Step 7)


----------



## GLT (20 Februar 2009)

Obwohl die Oscat-Lib inzwischen etwas fettleibig wurde.


----------



## gravieren (20 Februar 2009)

Hi



> Obwohl die Oscat-Lib inzwischen etwas fettleibig wurde.


Ja stimmt schon, kann man jedoch abspecken oder eine "eigene schlanke Bibliothek" anfertigen.


----------



## GLT (20 Februar 2009)

Das stimmt - jedoch gibt es Abhängigkeiten in den Bausteinen, was zumindest für Einsteiger doch eine gewisse Hürde darstellt.


----------



## gravieren (21 Februar 2009)

Hi



> Das stimmt - jedoch gibt es Abhängigkeiten in den Bausteinen, was zumindest für Einsteiger doch eine gewisse Hürde darstellt.


Muss ich dir Recht geben, jedoch eine noch grössere ist das einsehen des Quellcodes der Wago-Bausteine, von dem ändern spreche ich gar nicht.

Und das auch für Profis


----------

